# HCC Coding Documentation - use a Medication list



## AB87 (Jan 24, 2014)

We are having a Debate on if we are allowed to use a Medication list as the Sole support of an HCC Code. Example, if the patient has COPD and the only support in the Medical Record is Advair (from a medication list), Is this the correct way to support an HCC Diagnosis? Could anybody please send a CMS Document showing proof stating otherwise.

Thank You


----------



## gailgordon314 (Jan 24, 2014)

Please see my response to you in the diagnosis coding forum.
Thank you


----------

